
Proposal to mint two $1T coins to fund UBI [pdf] - nabaraz
https://tlaib.house.gov/sites/tlaib.house.gov/files/Automatic%20Boost%20to%20Communities%20Act%20.pdf
======
nabla9
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillion-
dollar_coin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillion-dollar_coin)

Creating physical money sounds funny, but it seems to be required step to
follow the letter of the law.

